# Toute femme que je suis



## Heimito

Buondì a tutti 

Una donna parla col proprio amante, dandosi della stupida perché non sa sottrarsi alle umiliazioni che lui le infligge, ma ricordandogli al tempo stesso la propria dignità di donna:

_Je suis sotte et toute femme que je suis, j’ai ma dignité._

Quale di queste tre traduzioni vi sembra più appropriata?

Sono una stupida, ma anche se son solo una donna ho la mia dignità.
Sono una stupida, ma in quanto donna ho la mia dignità.
Sono una stupida, ma ho la mia dignità di donna.
E se avete una quarta proposta migliore, sarà ben accetta!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Buon giorno Heimito,

- prima di tutto, "in quanto donna" mi sembra benissimo.

- riguardo a "stupida", mi domando se "stupida" non sarebbe più forte che "sciocca" - perchè a me sembra che "Je suis sotte" sia meno forte, meno brutale, che "Je suis stupide" - forse è soltanto un'impressione, una sensibilità personale. Solo un suggerimento, dunque. E anche una questione di contesto storico.

- Sono più sicura di me riguardo a "ma" perché non c'è nullo contrasto nel originale - sono sciocca e in quanto donna, ho la mia dignità.

Saluti !


----------



## poincaré

Provo a fare un'osservazione, davvero in punta di piedi. Mi sembrava di ricordare che la costruzione "tout... que..." avesse un valore concessivo. Ho scartabellato nel M. Riegel et al., Grammaire méthodique du français, Puf, bellissimo volume acquistato qualche tempo fa (sebbene per le mie conoscenze decisamente eccessivo), trovandone - mi pare - conferma.

Se fosse così, con le proposte di traduzione 2/3 non viene a perdersi la sfumatura concessiva? 
Non potrebbe allora essere qualcosa del tipo "sono una sciocca e, per quanto non sia che una donna, ho la mia dignità" ?

(nell'originale c'è un "et", è vero, e l'ho mantenuto: "a senso" però mi suonerebbe molto meglio il "ma" introdotto da Heimito! però non saprei darne giustificazione)

Un saluto a tutti,
p


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bella spiegazione Poincaré ! 

Davvero "tout....que..." a un valore concessivo. 

Tuttavia, non capisco perché si dovrebbe aggiungere una restrizione.

Paragonare con questi esempi presi in CNRTL :

a) [Dans un tour concessif] *Tout* + adj. ou subst. attribut + _que_ (+ verbe à l'ind. ou au subj.).Synon. (avec une valeur d'oppos. plus forte) de _quelque_*... _que, si_ ... _que_ (v. _si_2), _bien que_ (v. _bien_2), _quoique_.[Avec l'ind.] _René d'Anjou (...) *tout beau-frère qu'il était du roi Charles *(...) se préparait (...) à mettre le siège devant la ville de Metz_ (A. France, _J. d'Arc_, t. 1, 1908, p. 107)._Entre nous, *toute bonne qu'elle est*, je crois bien qu'elle se divertissait d'émerveiller et d'essouffler l'académicien, qu'elle accueillait avec une bonne grâce dont il demeure touché_ (Valéry, _Variété IV_, 1938, p. 154).[Avec le subj., pour exprimer une affirmation moins assurée, ... 

Ma anch'io lo dico in punta da piedi, perché conosco il francese ... ma ovviamente non conosco l'italiano come voi due. Dunque, tocca a voi di scegliere. 

Saluti !


----------



## poincaré

Ciao LesCopainsd'abord,
può ben darsi che io non abbia capito nulla! (se anche fosse così, avrei comunque da imparare dalla circostanza!)
A me sembra che la frase opponga (assurdamente...si capisce!) l' "essere donna" all' "avere una dignità" (cioè come se le due cose fossero incompatibili).
Cioè: "benchè io sia solo una donna, eppure ho una dignità" (sulla linea della traduzione 1 di Heimito). 
Ecco che mi veniva "per quanto non sia che una donna, ecc." che mi pare in sostanza equivalente a "benché io sia solo una donna ecc."
Buona serata,
p


----------



## Heimito

Ciao LesCopains e Poincaré, e grazie davvero per le vostre attente risposte! 

*Stupida ~ sotte*
“Stupida” ha, almeno al mio orecchio di madrelingua italiana, una sfumatura lievemente più cruda, meno gentile, di “sciocca”. E questa sfumatura più forte, nel contesto in cui è inserita la frase, mi pare giustificata, perché la donna è in effetti fortemente avvilita e rammaricata con sé stessa per avere ingenuamente creduto alle bugie dell’amante (e si dà “della stupida”, appunto).

Inoltre va tenuto presente che “stupido” ha un uso che in italiano sconfina con “sciocco”: 
“Con uso iperb., in tono di leggero rimprovero o di rammarico e con sign. attenuato equivalente a «sciocco, ingenuo» e sim.: sono stata s. a credere alle sue promesse; sei stato uno s. a non accettare.”
[dal Dizionario Treccani, s “stùpido, 2.”: stùpido in Vocabolario - Treccani]

Se però a una madrelingua francese come LesCopains, “stupida” suona davvero troppo brutale per “sotte” in questo contesto, accolgo la proposta di “sciocca”, che funziona benissimo anche in italiano.

*Et ~ ma*
La scelta di rendere "et" con “ma” dipende dal fatto che ho avvertito nella frase francese una sfumatura concessiva, confermata dai vostri puntuali riferimenti grammaticali (“benché io sia una stupida/anche se sono una stupida, tengo comunque alla mia dignità di donna e non intendo in alcun modo rinunciarvi”). Se dicessimo infatti “Sono una stupida E ho la mia dignità di donna”, mi sembrerebbe una  frase che pone sullo stesso piano due concetti che non lo sono. 
Non  trovate?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Buona sera Heimito e Poincaré,

Grazie per le spiegazioni dettagliate. Sono molto interessante.
Ho pensato a questa traduzione parecchie volte da questa mattina e ora proverò di spiegare il mio punto di vista.
Come sono arrivata al mio livello di incompetenza, risponderò anche in francese perché non sono sicura di dirlo bene in italiano.

Il mio sentimento è che aggiungere "solo" o "ma" è "sopra-traduzzione" cioè esplicita l'implicito.
_Mon ressenti est qu'ajouter "solo" ou "ma" est de la surtraduction,  c'est à dire que cela explicite  l'implicite. _

Forse dovrei anche precisare che anche l'originale suona un po' strane alle miei orecchie di purista.
_Peut-être devrais-je aussi préciser que même l'original sonne un peu bizarre à mes oreilles de puriste._

Mi domando se non si dovrebbe rivenire su "in tanto" che può essere più debole che il francese _tout + substantif +que_ - che spiegherebbe il vostro bisogno di aggiungere "ma" o "non solo". 
_Je me demande si on ne devrait pas revenir sur "in tanto" qui peut être plus faible que le français "tout  substantif + que" - ce qui expliquerait votre besoin d'ajouter "ma" ou "non solo"_

Ma ripeto che il mio italiano è debole, e forse per voi madrelingua il problema non si posa. 

Saluti


----------



## poincaré

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Ma ripeto che il mio italiano è debole,



quanto vorrei che il mio francese fosse debole la metà del tuo italiano!  (secondo me quel che hai detto in italiano l'hai detto benissimo! solo due osservazioni, se posso permettermi: i vocaboli con "zio" non hanno la doppia: traduZione; e: "il problema non si _pone_")

Per il resto, concordo con Heimito che "sciocco" (che mi suona anche un po'... antiquato) ha un che di più "dolce" rispetto a "stupido". 
Mi piace anche l'idea di LesCopains che la resa di "et" con "ma" sia in fondo accettabile sul piano del senso della frase.

Per curiosità, ricercando in tema di concessione/opposizione, mi sono sorti dei dubbi: in francese c'è differenza (nell'uso, nella sfumatura, nel registro) tra quoique, bien que, encore que e malgré que, si... que...?
O si possono usare indifferentemente?

Nel mio cercare ho poi scoperto con stupore una cosa (tra le tante) che ignoravo completamente: nonobstant que! (che fa davvero il paio con il nostro "nonostante" e che mai avrei pensato esistesse in francese!)

Saluti a tutti
p


----------



## lorenzos

In italiano esiste anche "con tutto che..."
Una possibile traduzione potrebbe forse essere qualcosa come: "Sono una stupida, e con tutto che sono una donna ho la mia dignità".
Dato il contesto non metterei "sciocca" che mi parrebbe troppo leggero. Ma, anche per questo, sarebbe opportuno conoscere meglio il contesto, volgio dire almeno la frase precedente.


----------



## Heimito

Ciao Les Copains,
mi associo a Poincaré nel rassicurarti sul tuo italiano!  Quanto piacerebbe anche a me avere la tua scioltezza nel francese…  E vi ringrazio poi entrambi, insieme a Lorenzos, per l’attenzione con cui vi siete dedicati alla questione, che ci fa soffermare su aspetti particolari delle nostre splendide lingue sorelle.

Trovo molto interessante che questa frase dall’apparenza “innocua” suoni un po’ strana a una madrelingua, come se alle sue orecchie avesse qualcosa di grammaticalmente  improprio. E mi piacerebbe capire – anzi “sentire” –  meglio il perché, stante che il testo è opera di un autore francese.

Per Lorenzos: la proposta “con tutto che” è interessante. E questo è il contesto di dialogo della frase (cito dall’originale francese):

*Lei: *_Tu me mens, j’en ai assez. Pourquoi ne m’as-tu pas tout avoué avant que nous n’en arrivions là? Je suis sotte._

*Lui: *_Allez…_

*Lei:* _Je suis sotte, et toute femme que je suis, j’ai ma dignité. Et je veux garder cette dignité. Si par malheur cela se sait, je… j’en perdrais la face._ 

Vi dà qualche informazione significativa, anche per valutare meglio se “stupida” sia più appropriata di “sciocca”?


----------



## matoupaschat

poincaré said:


> Nel mio cercare ho poi scoperto con stupore una cosa (tra le tante) che ignoravo completamente: nonobstant que! (che fa davvero il paio con il nostro "nonostante" e che mai avrei pensato esistesse in francese!)


Occhio che in francese _nonobstant_ è lingua burocratica !


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Buon giorno a tutti, e grazie per le gentili parole,
mi piace molto la suggestione di Lorenzos, "con tutto che".
Riguardo a "sotte", mi domando ancora una volta di quando data questa conversazione. Mi parve di essere teatro della Belle Epoque, théâtre de boulevard, fine XIX o inizio XX secolo. In questi tempi mi sembra che il vocabolario di una donna avrebbe dovuto essere misurato, quindi "sotte" . Poi mi è venuto in mente che la mia nonna usava "sotte" quando si sbagliava "que je suis sotte !". Su Treccani ho trovato questo : _sei proprio sc. a fidarti di gente simile_; e che ha fatto questa donna ? si è fidato a quest'uomo che l'ha ridicolizzata.
Saluti !


----------



## lorenzos

Heimito said:


> Vi dà qualche informazione significativa, anche per valutare meglio se “stupida” sia più appropriata di “sciocca”?


Direi decisamente "stupida", i toni ddi lei mi paiono troppo accesi.
"Sciocco" è da linguaggio un po' forbito, oppure riferibile a sciocchezze, quisquilie.
Considerando il tono concitato di lei mi pare che potrebbe anche andare: "Sono una stupida, e con tutto che sono una donna ho la mia dignità".


----------



## Fooler

Non vorrei stravolgere la traduzione originale ma volendo, visto il testo riportato, si potrebbe interpretare (per il mio rudimentale francese)

_Sarò stupida (sciocca), ma come donna ho la mia dignità _?

Mia opinione


----------



## poincaré

matoupaschat said:


> Occhio che in francese _nonobstant_ è lingua burocratica



Grazie per la precisazione... bon à savoir!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

E stato molto interessante cercare con voi, e ho imparato molto ! 
Sarò contenta di leggere le opinioni sulla proposta di Fuller.
Grazie a tutti per questi scambi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

lorenzos said:


> ... e con tutto che sono una donna ho la mia dignità"



Anche a me piace molto l'interpretazione di Lorenzos. "Con tutto che ..." (benché, ancorché ...).


----------

